# [kaffeine] heure des programmes (résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu essayer kde et je l'ai adopté.

Pour regarder la télé j'utilise kaffeine qui marche bien.

Par contre j'ai un soucis avec le guide des programmes.

Quand je le consulte, celui-ci à un decallage de 2 heures.

Par exemple en ce moment sur france2 j'ai 18h Le journal, 18h38 Meteo, alors que je devrais avoir 18h tour de france, 20h le journal, 20h38 meteo

C'est pareil pour toutes les chaines.

Du coté hardware l'horloge donne la bonne heure, je ne sais pas sur quoi se base kaffeine pour l'heure.

Je ne peux pas voir le guide en cours.Last edited by sebB on Thu Jul 21, 2011 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spy20

Slt,

si tu tapes la commande : date

tu as vraiment la bonne date/heure ?

As-tu pensé à faire ceci si besoin

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime

livecd conf.d # nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"
```

Et enfin peut-être essayer avec un outil NTP ?

Cordialement,

Sylvain

----------

## barul

Sur mon pc j'ai du régler la TIMEZONE en local, sinon l'heure se décalait absolument tout le temps. Au cas où ça puisse servir…

----------

## sebB

Un simple ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Parisl /etc/localtime à résolu mon problème

Merci de m'avoir mis sur la bonne piste

----------

